# Applying commutators? (intuitive solving)



## moonexe (May 15, 2013)

I'm not quite sure if this is the right category, but it seems like the most fitting. Anyway...

Let me start by saying that I'm not interested by speed in any way and my only goal is to solve the cube on my own without the help of any pre-calculated sequences or algorithms. From the information I've gathered so far, the only way to do so would seem to be with the use of commutators.

I've been loosely following the Petrus method to solve most of the cube except for 3 to 5 remaining corners, which are where I've been stuck. I kind of understand how commutators work and what they essentially do, but when I try to apply them, I always seem to lose track of my own moves and can't restore the cube because I get confused mid-way.

Is there any advice any of you could give me to get around that?


----------



## Kirjava (May 15, 2013)

8355 method can require essentially no algorithms and doesn't need knowledge of commutators.

This should help you if you actually want to use comms.


----------



## Renslay (May 15, 2013)

Try to apply commutators on a solved cube as practice. After planning, try to execute them with closed eyes (or looking at it as few times as you can).

When you try to apply commutators during a real solving (on a scrambled cube), again, plan them, then try to execute them with closed eyes. Most of the time you possibly lose track because the mixed colors are confusing (typical beginner's confusion).


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 15, 2013)

I usually write down what my X, Y and Z moves are when working out commutators so I can undo them properly. It seems like after a while you'll learn to remember them, but I've not reached that point yet.


----------



## Brest (May 15, 2013)

It's only 41:47!

[YouTubeHD]54SGrZbLcoE[/YouTubeHD]


----------



## Cubenovice (May 15, 2013)

Since different tutorials work for different people: check these out too:

Ryan Heise

VERY In depth: BH tutorial
Tip: just start with the basic 8-movers.
Don't move to the advanced cases too soon or you'll get more confused than ever.


----------



## Ollie (May 15, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> This should help you if you actually want to use comms.



I wish I'd seen this months ago! At least I finally have a nice edge-flip alg that isn't M' U' M' U'... etcetc 

[U M U2 M2 U, R2]


----------



## MarcelP (May 18, 2013)

Brest said:


> It's only 41:47!
> 
> [YouTubeHD]54SGrZbLcoE[/YouTubeHD]



Wow, what a great video!


----------

